# Bellator Cuts Phil Baroni For Supporting 'War Machine'



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.mmamania.com/2014/8/19/6047731/bellator-cuts-phil-baroni-for-supporting-war-machine












> Phil Baroni had been steadfast in his support of "War Machine" on social media, even though his old friend and protege is facing awful domestic violence charges in connection to an alleged attack on former girlfriend, Christy Mack. You can read all about that and much more right here. Baroni, meanwhile, was taking some time off after suffering a first round technical knockout loss to Karo Parisyan at Bellator 122. It marked the third consecutive defeat for "New York Bad Ass," who has dropped eight of his 10 most recent matches dating back to 2009. Fair play on behalf of Bellator or was Baroni already on his way out based on his recent professional (not social) struggles? Either way, it's crystal clear new Bellator boss, Scott Coker, ain't playing.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't see how you could defend War Machine, I saw the photos of Christy Mack and he really ****ed her up.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Usually, I'd say this is bullshit. It's his opinion.

But Baroni is what? 13-18? 2-8 in his last 10? 3 fight losing streak? Something like that.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Baroni/Parisyan was signed before Scott Coker was named Bellator President. It was a Bjorn Rebney signing...

Coker was looking for any reason to cut that tomato can off.... walk away Phil, you're done here and Coker is probably silently thanking you for giving him his excuse to let you go.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm confused. How exactly is Phil supporting War Machine? Is he supporting him as a friend? Is he proclaiming that War Machine is innocent and condemning Bellator? Or is he supporting War Machine beating the living shit out of Christy MAck? What exactly did Phil do in this particular situation that would warrant an automatic termination?


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

no one is saying, but chances are he tried to be the stand up mentor and talk bellator management into letting his pupil keep is job, and in most likely typical new york bad ass diplomatic faux pas, got his ass fired.

that's probably the best possible outcome.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Jesy Blue said:


> no one is saying, but chances are he tried to be the stand up mentor and talk bellator management into letting his pupil keep is job, and in most likely typical new york bad ass diplomatic faux pas, got his ass fired.
> 
> that's probably the best possible outcome.


I saw his twitter a couple of days ago and he was retweeting fund raisers for War Machines bail/attorney fees..... 

The retweets have since been deleted.

Bones Jones must manage his twitter...


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I saw his twitter a couple of days ago and he was retweeting fund raisers for War Machines bail/attorney fees.....
> 
> The retweets have since been deleted.
> 
> Bones Jones must manage his twitter...


Lol! Fund raisers for war machine thats some funny shit. Baroni was never known as the smartest dude on the block. He's somehow found a way to cut his career shorter then just by losing!

Still though good memories from back the day!

EDit: Just noticed on his record he fought Nick Nolte in 2011. I would of paid to see that! Nick Nolte via whiskey choke.


----------

